
A Non-Profit Dedicated to Detecting UFOs Off the California Coast - egfx
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bjw3q5/this-silicon-valley-startup-is-dedicated-to-detecting-ufos-off-the-california-cost
======
NotSammyHagar
I guess there's no reason not to try this kind of thing if they can do it
without destroying any other "ufo" investigators by doing such a terrible job.
The universe is so huge it is certain for there to be life in other places, it
is extremely likely life exists off the earth in our solar system (at least
microbes on mars under the surface). The chance of intelligent life is a whole
other matter, but I'd put it at probable. But the chance for that life to get
to earth is virtually impossible based on what we know.

------
bdcravens
Unclear how it's a startup (ie, a business). Sounds more like a research non-
profit.

